# no ice within 12hr drive!!



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

was trying to get some info together for a trip north...cant find any ice!!  thought we ogf diehards would get a trip in SOMEWHERE but not looking good...simcoe in canada is OPEN water  michigan has nothing i could find...cant afford to go to minnasota...WHAT are we to do????


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

i'm lookin' forward also for some ice fishin'. guess i'll relive days gone by.  
1976-1977 @ Mouse Island.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Wave, I talked to my friends in Canada where we have our place. They had (HAD) ice there a few weeks ago (4") on the top lakes. She said today none of the lakes were safe to be on as they have started melting . Go figure. Man this does suck as they are North of Sault Saint Marie Michigan just south of Sudbury Ontario. She did say they are calling for Cold temp. to start next week so at someone should be back out on the ice.

Brian, (Jammin' jigs) siad they had real good ice up there, someplaces had 6" plus last week. 
Oh well, we can only hope the ice gods bless us for Christmas.  

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL :! :! :! :!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

All we can do is pray and wait...

I have a week off in February and I will be either fishing locally or driving somewhere, maybe even as far as Wisconsin, to get on some ice.

I just want to go fishing...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Carl, if we don't have ice here by then we'll drive North until we find it 

I'd say we "should" be at Presque by then


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I hate to be the bearer of "good news" but it looks like temps near 50 again to bring in the new year.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Big Daddy said:


> All we can do is pray and wait...
> 
> I have a week off in February and I will be either fishing locally or driving somewhere, maybe even as far as Wisconsin, to get on some ice.
> 
> I just want to go fishing...


hey big daddy...by any chance you have a ''crewcab''??  i have time off also and would LOVE to tag along!!!  :B


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

all I know is bigdaddy needs to change that dance of his to something a little different! didn't help last year or this year! time to learn a new dance Carl!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nope, no crew cab... Sorry. I may have room for one, we'll have to wait and see what it does and where it does...LOL!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Big Daddy said:


> Nope, no crew cab... Sorry. I may have room for one, we'll have to wait and see what it does and where it does...LOL!


well then let me know... i've driven to EVERY trip i have EVER made...canada...erie...everywhere in the usa!!!(use to drive O.T.R)...whats another!!!  lets find some ice guys!!!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Cull'in said:


> I hate to be the bearer of "good news" but it looks like temps near 50 again to bring in the new year.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a friend from a catfishing board that has been doing extremely well on Northerns through the ice..... in MINNESOTA. They were driving cars on it around 3 weeks ago! I'll try & find a couple of his pics. I'll send him a link to this thread & show some of his pics.

Here are just a couple of his pics: I've invited him to share his ice tales w/ you guys  

This is from 12/9/06, his buddy had a car on this ice the same day.










Some nice catches:


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Here is a site you can check out some places on Lake Champlain. Holiday Harbor is across the "passage" from our place we rent in June. Last I checked they rented shanties, but this is not listed on the site. We catch a bunch of pike, pickerel, crappie, pumpkin seeds, rock bass and perch in June. There are several places within a 15 minute drive that you can access several parts of the lake. It is a 12-14 hour drive from down here in Fairfield county. Folks who run Holiday Harbor are nice people and keep the place well maintained. Bait up there is a bit pricey, esp. for minnows and shiners.

Charlie's Northland is another place to look at, been in business for a number of years and is a fountain of info for Lake Champlain.

The locals tell me that the ice fishing is excellent. There also walleye, trout, smelt,etc... 

http://www.voga.org/ice fishing.htm


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Devils Lake ND is looking pretty good right now quite a few options but I don't like the one of driving

http://www.perchpatrol.com/
anyone for a fly away for a few days
Geowol
George


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know why some are so depressed about no ice. Most of you have boats. Just take your boat out.
The fish still bite without ice. I'm actually happy there is no ice. I just want Lake Erie to get colder so I can get some smelt.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

HIJACK 


> I don't know why some are so depressed about no ice. Most of you have boats. Just take your boat out.


 ditto  
you'll find me in my boat on new years day  

icwe?--------BAH- HUMBUG


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

threre's plenty of ice in the cocktails for the holidays. may try the nitebite this weekend,all this warm weather has put the KYBOSH on duck hunting.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Matter of fact I have two boats , but I still prefer icefishing. Those that got the fever don't understand the ones that don't. The ones that don't got the fever don't understand the ones that do.

Icefishing for 40+ years has made me a better all around fisherman. You quickly learn to pay attention to the smallest of details if you want to put some fish on the ice. Even the lousiest of fishermen can drift the open water all day and catch a few fish. The same cannot be said of icefishing. All good icefishermen can catch fish on a more consistent basis regardless of time of year.

If you never tried it hook up with one of the many vets on the this site. As a casual warning to all though it is as addictive as any drug. Then you can be as depressed as the rest of us when mother nature cheats us.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Amen, Papaperch... Amen.

Keep on praying and I'll keep dancing!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

you tell'em papa!!! the non icers just dont get it!!! got 2 boats also but its shanty time!!!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Trust Pappa when he says it is addictive! i've gotten friends hooked on it and they all love it. I have faith we'll get our fix this winter. Big D is dancing and I'm praying.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I got hooked one winter, and managed to get over $600 worht of gear while working on a college budget. just couldn't help myself


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I've done my share of ice fishing. Portage Lakes, Mogodore, West Branch, Mosquito, St. Lawrence River-all over. It's fun. But in the last 10 years or so it has been too spotty to count on.
If there is no ice I count the blessings and take the boat out.
Check out the nearshore forcast for tomorrow-

LEZ142>149-291600-
/O.ROU.KCLE.MA.F.0000.000000T0000Z-000000T0000Z/
MAUMEE BAY TO RENO BEACH OH-RENO BEACH TO THE ISLANDS OH-
THE ISLANDS TO VERMILION OH-VERMILION TO AVON POINT OH-
AVON POINT TO WILLOWICK OH-WILLOWICK TO GENEVA-ON-THE LAKE OH-GENEVA-
ON-THE-LAKE TO CONNEAUT OH-CONNEAUT OH TO RIPLEY NY-
355 AM EST FRI DEC 29 2006

.TODAY...EAST WINDS 10 KNOTS OR LESS INCREASING TO 5 TO 15 KNOTS.
PARTLY SUNNY. WAVES 2 FEET OR LESS BUILDING TO 1 TO 3 FEET.
.TONIGHT...EAST WINDS 10 KNOTS OR LESS BECOMING SOUTH. MOSTLY
CLOUDY. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET SUBSIDING TO 2 FEET OR LESS. 
.SATURDAY...SOUTHWEST WINDS 10 KNOTS OR LESS BECOMING NORTHWEST.
PARTLY SUNNY. WAVES 2 FEET OR LESS. 
.SATURDAY NIGHT...NORTH WINDS 10 KNOTS OR LESS BECOMING NORTHEAST
5 TO 15 KNOTS. MOSTLY CLOUDY. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET. 

SEE LAKE ERIE OPEN LAKES FORECAST FOR SUNDAY THROUGH TUESDAY.

THE WATER TEMPERATURE OFF TOLEDO IS 39 DEGREES...OFF CLEVELAND 46
DEGREES AND OFF ERIE 41 DEGREES.



It's perching time!!!!


----------



## riverbottoms (May 4, 2004)

papaperch,
Very well said, in your post about "Hardwater Addiction", and paying attention to small details.
I too, 40yrs.+ on the hardwater.
2 fishing boats, 1 houseboat, but would still rather be on the hardwater anyday!
Thanks for saying it so well, I know where your coming from.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

rattletraprex said:


> Trust Pappa when he says it is addictive! i've gotten friends hooked on it and they all love it. I have faith we'll get our fix this winter. Big D is dancing and I'm praying.


man rex...i wish you would have got'en me hooked on dope...it would be CHEAPER!!!!


----------

